# Canon MP220 error 5100



## cagy (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello,

I've looked around for this error message and results are paper jam, ink cartridges not in place etc... But my printer is ok the cartridges are in place, there isn't a paper jam because the printer takes paper through, but everytime i try and print the error 5100 pops up.

Wouls this have anything to do with the black ink being low and a message popping up to tell me this or could it be something else??

Many Thanks,

Craig


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

It is your ink cleaning station, also where the cartridges park when the printer is not in use, it is jammed. Move the carriage over to the middle, and with your hand, try to move the print cleaning station(right side of printer) up and down. It is all made of plastic, and sometimes these tend to stick, and that causes the error


----------



## cagy (Oct 4, 2009)

I did that and the 5100 error went away, i also found a bit of metal just sat there not attached to anything very small so i just took it out. The error has now progressed to a paper jam yet paper is being taken through!!! Even though it has a tendancy to pull through a page and a half then stop????


Craig


----------

